# Rochester, NY needs another show



## Mayan2012 (Apr 12, 2015)

At least to my knowledge (maybe I missed them) there hasn't been a show in Rochester in years. 
With Fantasy Raceways here in Rochester, Slot Car Central just down the road in Syracuse, and many members and enthusiasts in the area, it seems like Rochester would be prime territory for a show.
I am not sure how shows come to be but if anyone who does is reading, how about it?


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*shows*

u have 1 in long island ny 2 times a year 1 in nj 1 in Maryland and 1 in ohio 2 times a year .


----------



## Frank Broughton (Jan 31, 2016)

Yea bring it west!!! haha I am in Western NY! 8 -)


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

NY & NJ are basically different states when it come to upstate NY.

There are the small toy shows with some slot car stuff, but nothing big.

I had a small 1 in Rochester many years ago, but that been about it for slot only show.

There are normally vendors at the Greenbrier Thunderjet Challenge coming up on April 2nd in Henrietta(rochester) NY


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

NY is a big state, Darrell...


----------



## Frank Broughton (Jan 31, 2016)

ajd350 said:


> NY is a big state, Darrell...


Indeed.... very big!


----------



## Mayan2012 (Apr 12, 2015)

slotking said:


> NY & NJ are basically different states when it come to upstate NY.
> 
> There are the small toy shows with some slot car stuff, but nothing big.
> 
> ...


Where in Henrietta is it held please? I don't race, but would like to watch and also hope for some vendors. Maybe you held the show I went to - Airport Holiday Inn - Mr Aurora and Bob from Slot Car Central were there? Nice show. Do you think they might show at Greenbrier?


----------



## twelve (Jul 23, 2005)

We used to have shows in Buffalo and Syracuse. I would go to one in Upstate NY again. FYI, Maryland, Ohio, NJ, and Long Island are 6 or more hours for us.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> Where in Henrietta is it held please?


here is the link http://slotcar64.freeyellow.com/tjc_1.html

addy is
64 Greenbrier ln. 
Rochester, N.Y. 14623 

vendors can send race prizes there if the want to help sponsor the race


----------

